
Why Nvidia's ARM Acquisition May Start AI Winter - chsasank
https://chsasank.github.io/nvidia-arm-aquisition-ai-winter.html
======
Communitivity
I see this as having the opposite effect, an AI boom. When I talk about AI I
am talking about it in a weak sense, i.e. agents that make limited
predictions, interpret speech and goals, and provide enhanced situational
awareness to their users. In other words human-augmenting AI (a Centaur
system).

Nvidia has recently put more marketing and effort in the commercial world into
their AI lines than their graphics. Look at the DGX line of products as an
example [1].

They also see the potential in an Internet of Things enabled with Intelligent
Software Agents. This will require AI in the cloud, and hence Nvidia AI
hardware there, but it will ultimately also require AI at the edge, on
devices. Nvidia knows this and has been marketing accordingly. The Nvidia
Jetson product is an example [2].

Now Arm comes in. Acquiring Arm lets Nvidia take it a step further - they can
create ASICs[3] for phone manufactures that provide an AI solution they can
just add to their products. It also allows them to build custom hardware for
the enterprise that just plugs into the network, something like network-
attached-storage but network-attached-AI instead.

[1] [https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/data-
center/dgx-2/](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/data-center/dgx-2/)

[2] [https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/autonomous-machines/embedded-
sy...](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/autonomous-machines/embedded-systems/)

[3] [https://anysilicon.com/introduction-to-artificial-
intelligen...](https://anysilicon.com/introduction-to-artificial-intelligence-
in-asics/)

~~~
chsasank
AI deployment is already hard thanks to anti-open source nature of Nvidia.
Have you ever tried to deploy models using nvidia-docker? Why are GPUs not
part of Linux Kernel? Why are server grade GPUs so expensive? Why does
PyTorch/Tensorflow not _really_ support AMD GPUs.

Nvidia is a monopoly. A monopoly is never good for the market and innovation
in the long term.

